# Nasopharyngoscopy - Can anyone tell me if you can do a Nasopharyngoscopy



## jennifervybiral (Feb 9, 2009)

Can anyone tell me if you can do a Nasopharyngoscopy and an indirect laryngoscopy or is the indirect laryngoscopy included with the nasopharyngoscopy?

Thanks
Jennifer


----------



## eblanken (Feb 12, 2009)

No, they are not separately billabe. 92511 (nasopharyngoscopy) and 31505 (indirect diagnostic laryngoscopy) are bundled. 92511 should only be billled if both procedures are done.


----------

